# 3 days in a row?



## daniel1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ive recently joined a new gym. Very good might i add to! finally found a gym that copes with my needs!

Its near my college, i only go to college tuesdays, wednesdays and thursdays. So it would make things easier for me to go to the gym when on my college days.

Does anyone think that this may affect my progress as its 3 days with no rest as such... then 4 with rest.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

daniel1991 said:


> Does anyone think that this may affect my progress as its 3 days with no rest as such... then 4 with rest.


Yes,you need more recovery time between workouts,otherwise you're selling yourself short.

I try to take at least 48hrs between sessions.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Just so long as it was a split then it should be ok, but it would help a lot if you had good recovery, if not then you might find it difficult, make sure you get plenty of carbs leading up to and on those days as you will use up a lot of energy in those three days.

ParaManiac is right if you are doing the same exercises on each workout, but if it is a good split then i don't think it should be that bad.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

How does it make it easier when your at college? Is it far to travel? I think a lot of people would suggest a rest day between working out.. maybe something like monday, tuesday, thursday..?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

If you split your bodypart then I don't see a problem with it at all. A 3 day a week split will require a lot of intensity but I'm sure you'll be fine.

Something like:

Tuesday - Chest, Triceps and Hams

Wednesday - Back, Biceps and Quads

Thursday - Shoulders, Calfs and Abs

Would be fine mate. Not ideal but I'm sure you'd gain from it.

GHS


----------



## daniel1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

My workout is a split - Shoulders/triceps, Back/bi, legs/chest...

I can get to the gym on other days, but its adding extra cost of travel. There will be 24 hours inbetween each time i go.. and i only do around 45mins each day.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

What about doing a PPL Routine,

Best thing for a 3 day split and you wont be hitting any muscle group twice so all get rest..


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

GHS said:


> Not ideal but I'm sure you'd gain from it.
> 
> GHS


If not ideal,why do it that way,just for the sake of laziness?


----------



## daniel1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

mancuniankid said:


> What about doing a PPL Routine,
> 
> Best thing for a 3 day split and you wont be hitting any muscle group twice so all get rest..


Tue: Push

- Flat Bench Press

- Incline Bench Press

- Dumbbell Flyes

- Military Press

- Upright Barbell Row

- Skull Crushers

Wed: Legs

- Deadlifts

- Leg Extensions

- Calf Raises

- Linear Leg Press

Thur: Pull

- Bent Over Barbell Row

- Seated Rows

- Barbell Shrugs

- Preacher Curls

- Hammer curls

- Lat pull down

That ok?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

daniel1991 said:


> Ive recently joined a new gym. Very good might i add to! finally found a gym that copes with my needs!
> 
> Its near my college, i only go to college tuesdays, wednesdays and thursdays. So it would make things easier for me to go to the gym when on my college days.
> 
> ...


Think you might want to sleep buddy ....take a sleeping bag to your gym if need be.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Yes,you need more recovery time between workouts,otherwise you're selling yourself short.
> 
> I try to take at least 48hrs between sessions.


Why? I train Mon-Fri


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Why? I train Mon-Fri


As you well know Mak,horses for courses along with intelligent training.

Training 5 days can work well if sessions are smart and lifestyle is immaculate,however,for most,this isn't the case,as i suspect here.

Trying to cram everything into 3 consecutive days simply doesn't make sense to me,you can't possibly be training with full intensity as bodyparts will definitely be overlapping and subsequently,as stated,you'll be selling yourself short as well as risking injury.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im with mak on this one. i do 3 on 1 off 3 on 1 off hasnt effected my recovery etc.

to the op why do 3 on 4 off?? cant you get to college on other days or is it too far to travel?


----------



## daniel1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

corbuk said:


> Think you might want to sleep buddy ....take a sleeping bag to your gym if need be.


Ofc im gonna sleep! Are you crazy? lol

Okay, Maka your back is huge and if it hasnt affected you. then im sure it wont we. I will give it a try and let you know!


----------

